# The cat has a new favorite spot..



## MikeinNH (Nov 11, 2008)

In front of the Hearthstone Clydesdale of course.






Now if I could just get her to bring some wood in. ;-)

Mike


----------



## Jay H (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, what a coincidence, my two cats have the same position!  And their bellies get really hot, good thing I have not heard of spontaneous combustion and domestic house cats before. 

Jay


----------



## fossil (Nov 11, 2008)

I really don't know why either of our cats hasn't just burst into flames sometimes.  Rick


----------



## CreamPieJones (Nov 12, 2008)

given these rough economic times, my kittah has been busy...


----------



## MikeinNH (Nov 12, 2008)

Jay H said:
			
		

> Wow, what a coincidence, my two cats have the same position!  And their bellies get really hot, good thing I have not heard of spontaneous combustion and domestic house cats before.
> 
> Jay



lol I hear you. Her belly sure does get hot. Sometimes I go up to her and manually flip her over.. I get a weird look but she doesn't seem to mind to much.



			
				fossil said:
			
		

> I really don't know why either of our cats hasn't just burst into flames sometimes.  Rick



Well we have two female cats. They don't quite get along so well so they keep to separate locations in the room. I'm still waiting to find them both huddled by the fire like that. Every once and a while they will be on the same couch unknowingly but as soon as they realize it one of them moves.

Also the black cat is pretty daring and likes to sit next to me when I reload the box. I have a feeling one day she will get to close and catch fire.. heh.

Mike


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 12, 2008)

When it starts to turn cool, we put down a piece of styrofoam insulation with a bedsheet over it so our dog has a warm place to lay.  The cat decided that the dog must share.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 12, 2008)

Another use for the IR gun:  115F on the cat's belly.


----------



## InTheRockies (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmmmmm, I see a trend here.    My cat's favorite place is the leather ottoman that stays nice and warm.  When he's not stretched out sleeping, he's staring at the flames.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 15, 2008)

Got to love the cats!


----------



## Todd (Nov 16, 2008)

My cat is inside the stove. ;-) Right where I like it.


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 16, 2008)

I love your set up Todd.  Looks like a magazine add. Iam just wondering though how that nice straw colored wall is doing behind that wood pile. You must stack OH so gently. N of 60


----------



## Todd (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment N60. Yes, very gently, It's paneling and has a few dings and scratches, but nothing a little touch up paint can't fix.


----------



## fossil (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks to me like maybe a Shellback certificate hanging there on the bulkhead...???  Rick


----------



## Todd (Nov 16, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Looks to me like maybe a Shellback certificate hanging there on the bulkhead...???  Rick



Last Cruise, Plank Owner, and Great Lakes Sailor. Was a Boatswains Mate in th USCG for 20 years.


----------



## fossil (Nov 17, 2008)

Todd said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 yrs USN here, shipmate.  There are many of us vets here in these forums.  Thanks for your service, and stay warm!  Rick


----------



## Dix (Nov 17, 2008)

The cats were unavailable, they said they'd get back to me  :smirk: 

But, The Murph was willing to do a cameo











And yes, there is a FP screen over the insert now. He's so little he could walk right into the thing !!


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 20, 2008)

New datapoint:  129F on the belly of the cat.


----------

